# Kacem Zoughari Seminar in NY September 2008!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2008)

[yt]LIGnRTdi4Ss[/yt]


----------



## JoshNYC (Aug 27, 2008)

Although the trailer indicates the weekend of September 6-7, I have been told by the Poughkeepsie host that the seminar is in fact postponed  to the following weekend September 13-14.

-Joshua Noro Polier

www.BenevolentHeart.org


----------



## JoshNYC (Aug 27, 2008)

Kacem will also be in New York City October 18-19 for a seminar. The seminar topic will be: Takagiyoshinryu Sword, Stick, "Chain", and Unarmed Combat.

Or more concisely: The seminar will now focus on Takagiyoshinryu Kodachijutsu, Jojutsu, Nawajutsu, and Jutaijutsu (High Tree - Raised Heart School: Small Sword, Walking-Stick, Rope, and Flexible Body Technique).

More information can be found at www.BenevolentHeart.org

-Joshua Noro Polier
www.BujinkanNYC.org


----------



## JoshNYC (Sep 4, 2008)

October 18-19 NYC Video

[yt]t71rEyh7GYM&hl[/yt]


----------



## MJS (Sep 4, 2008)

Great clips!  Thanks to both of you for posting them!! 

Mike


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 4, 2008)

Ah, Brian, thanks!  I saw the other clip and was really disappointed by the fake speeding up of the video, the clip you posted was good stuff, thanks!


----------



## JoshNYC (Sep 4, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Ah, Brian, thanks!  I saw the other clip and was really disappointed by the fake speeding up of the video, the clip you posted was good stuff, thanks!



This is a promotional video, not a teaching video. As a promotional video it is made to have impact with good music and rhythm. Liking it sped up or not is a matter of taste. Quite a few people like the newer video more than the older one. (BTW my taste matches yours but I'm certainly not "disappointed" with the video...) The video was made this way because of its purpose and to match the music. 

Moreover, Kacem can be very fast. Some of the footage is not sped up at all, and some of it may be sped up a lot less than you think. I took a quick look at the video. I see at least 7 techniques (or partial techniques) that were not sped up and one at the end that was slowed down.

The same video pro made both clips. 

-Joshua


----------



## ElfTengu (Sep 4, 2008)

It's a shame when someone who is so highly regarded is only featured in clips of a few seconds here and there, and even then they have usually been messed about with.

This isn't the first time a 1min clip has turned out to be a 4 second clip in disguise!

I know that training with the guy is the only way to see what he is really like but you know


----------



## STEPS (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha...wow. Do you guys watch Superman movies and complain because people can't really fly?

I edited both clips. Please don't batter Josh.

In the Poughkeepsie video, no footage was altered for speed. In fact, it's not even the original music. My partner made a few changes to an opening sequence from a seminar video to mold it into something Darryl can use to advertise.

In the NYC video ad, only 4 clips were modified for speed.
- (if you count) The 2nd clip was blatantly sped up 2X to match the music.
- an Osoto Nage towards the end was sped up 15% for timing.
- The clip where he kicks Daniel in the head and drops him (4th to last) was sped up 25% to match the music (he did it crazy fast in real life).
- The very last clip was slowed down by half, just for effect.

The rest, is just tight editing. Like Josh said, these are made for impact, entertainment, and to snag your attention (which it seems they have!). Just like a music video, commercial, or the opening sequence to a TV show. To see it up close and personal, well...the seminars are always fun!

I don't understand the 4 second clip thing, but if you're curious, I go through at least 4-8 hours of footage to find the best clips for a one minute  segment.

Thanks for your interest! )


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 5, 2008)

JoshNYC said:


> This is a promotional video, not a teaching video. As a promotional video it is made to have impact with good music and rhythm. Liking it sped up or not is a matter of taste.
> 
> -Joshua



I don't mean to disparage the video, I just couldn't help watching it without the Benny Hill theme running thru my head.  Sorry.


----------



## STEPS (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys, it's just a video. My feelings aren't hurt, nor are Josh's or Kacem's. It's not meant for anything other than saying "hey, there's a seminar here on this date". Ya show up, or you don't. Our lives move on.

"Keep the practice"


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 6, 2008)

STEPS said:


> Guys, it's just a video. My feelings aren't hurt, nor are Josh's or Kacem's. It's not meant for anything other than saying "hey, there's a seminar here on this date". Ya show up, or you don't. Our lives move on.
> 
> "Keep the practice"


 
And it looks like a great seminar, I would so come if I was closer.


----------



## ElfTengu (Sep 8, 2008)

STEPS said:


> I don't understand the 4 second clip thing, but if you're curious, I go through at least 4-8 hours of footage to find the best clips for a one minute segment.


 
I just meant that the one-minute clip is by no means anywhere near one minute of Kacem doing his stuff, it is mainly a slideshow of stills with a few seconds of syncopated movement which I blinked and missed the first time I watched it (having been lulled into a trance by the slide show). 

I am not so pedantic as to count how many seconds of movement there were in the 1 minute clip so I guessed at 4 which I admit was probably a bit mean.

I'm sure there must be more than 10 seconds in total of Kacem in action on video, so why does the massiveness of the world wide web not contain any more than 10 seconds?:soapbox:


----------



## STEPS (Sep 9, 2008)

Aaaahh....I understand now, ElfTengu. Haha...I couldn't agree with you more. I think some people would love to have more lengthy clips to watch. But being the full footage isn't meant for the masses, I don't see it happening any time soon. Therefore, I can't recommend the seminars enough!


----------

